# Beyond the Working Holiday



## Cassiopeia (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all,
Well after more research, I think I am just going to come to New Zealand next year if I can get a Working Holiday Visa. A close friend of mine lives near Wellington and I can room with her for pretty cheaply. Yay!  I meet all the Working Holiday requirements and am an American.

I'm curious, though--in the event I totally love New Zealand and don't want to return to the United States after 1 year, how hard is it to make the jump from working holiday visa to another temporary work visa? Or to a permanent resident?? I have a bachelor's degree in journalism and am working in Asia as a teacher, but don't have any teacher's college training. I don't think I'm qualified for a Skilled Worker visa...but could I theoretically be hired by an Accredited Employer? Has anyone made a jump from Working Holiday visa to something more permanent, and if so, how?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Theoretically yes, but I think they have to prove there is no New Zealander who can do the job before immigration will give you a temporary work permit.

Have you thought about registering as a student on a teaching degree course?


----------

